# How many flashlights have you collected



## TORCH_BOY (Aug 18, 2004)

How many Flashlights have you collected in the past.
IE: what types, what vintages, any thing of historical value, any thing unusual, and how long for. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Brightstar (Aug 19, 2004)

In the past I have collected about 20 different flashlights
over the last three years.


----------



## Roy (Aug 20, 2004)

You want to know how many I've collected or how many I own?

I currently have 19 AA MiniMags each of a different factory color in my collection.


----------



## Pirate63 (Feb 26, 2022)

I currently own about 40 flashlights at last count. Its quite an eclectic mix.

Here is a pic of about half of my collection.


----------



## Lumen83 (Feb 27, 2022)

I have somewhere around 50. Some are older surefires. Those I consider my fun lights. I really enjoy using the older incans around the house and yard. They have a character about them like a classic car. But I also have collected many modern LED lights for speciffic purposes like Search and Rescue, Firefighting, weapon lights, etc.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 27, 2022)

I have collected a lot more than I should have. For using I have way more than needed but much less than collected. 
I've never taken the time to count them tbh




This was my avatar at one point, made of flashlights from a portion of my collection.


----------



## lunchen (Mar 28, 2022)

I think I have over 100….


----------



## dotCPF (Mar 28, 2022)

I have 67..... on my desk..... currently.... I just cleaned it.





Most of what I took away was flashlights. My desk is not any cleaner.


----------



## Olumin (Mar 28, 2022)

37. 
But its not a collection, I *need *all of those... for...


----------



## cody12 (Apr 4, 2022)

At last count, 165 Surefire. 30 miscellaneous. Ace, Solorforce, Fenix 
2015 until 2021. Then life got in the way.
Steve in L.A.


----------



## dotCPF (Apr 4, 2022)

Oooo a 12zm! Nice line up of 6P/ defender series too, I'm working on that set as well


----------



## carbon_arc (Apr 5, 2022)

Mmmm, well mine is not SUCH a collection?? As to what sort of number!! 
I would estimate I have around 80-120 different MODELS. But actual torches, head torches, lamps and various knives?? 
Well, it has to be in excess of 10,000? Plus all manner of additions to go with them with different filters, led"s , lamp bodies and other spares ontop?? And all (well most anyway!) From China!? Yes, got a few. But ONLY JUST STARTING TO Really get interesting! Like the I/R LED's. As I also mess around with night vision cameras and video machines! And my real homey gig is, well gotta be building personal night vision systems. I have the parts. I have the know how and I have the parts. So WHAT M,I, missing?? A decent workspace? Not STRICTLY TRUE!! I DO HAVE A ROOM. But it's just full of my projects! And me? I'm stuck in bed last 2+years. That's all!?🤭😂👍. Well poor ol' me eh?? Nah! I'll cope if only till I can get some wonga together! And a certain Mr Kumar!! May just be the answer!! He wants to buy my car!! So watch this space my best buddy boys!!


----------



## Christoph (Apr 5, 2022)

It would take bit to compile a list. I started buying in the early 60's. I have had lights from almost every custom builder that has posted here on CPF. Most were sold to other collectors. I still have close to 200 lights 25-30 of my own built lights. So I have probably had 3-4000 lights at one time or another. Since 2000 maybe 3-400 starting when led's were 15 -20 lumens. had some ones that I wish I had held onto a bit longer. I still have a few earlier ones that may be worth something.
C


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 5, 2022)

carbon_arc said:


> Mmmm, well mine is not SUCH a collection?? As to what sort of number!!
> I would estimate I have around 80-120 different MODELS. But actual torches, head torches, lamps and various knives??
> Well, it has to be in excess of 10,000? Plus all manner of additions to go with them with different filters, led"s , lamp bodies and other spares ontop?? And all (well most anyway!) From China!? Yes, got a few. But ONLY JUST STARTING TO Really get interesting! Like the I/R LED's. As I also mess around with night vision cameras and video machines! And my real homey gig is, well gotta be building personal night vision systems. I have the parts. I have the know how and I have the parts. So WHAT M,I, missing?? A decent workspace? Not STRICTLY TRUE!! I DO HAVE A ROOM. But it's just full of my projects! And me? I'm stuck in bed last 2+years. That's all!?🤭😂👍. Well poor ol' me eh?? Nah! I'll cope if only till I can get some wonga together! And a certain Mr Kumar!! May just be the answer!! He wants to buy my car!! So watch this space my best buddy boys!!


10,000???


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 14, 2022)

I joke about it, but honestly have no clue. Easily into the hundreds. Possibly the thousands? No clue. Wouldn't mind going back to roughly 2004 or '05 when the flashlight bug first bit me, and warning myself to stick with my first 3 lights for the next decade. Would have saved so much money just alternating between that modified incandescent 2AA black Mini-Mag, Inova X5, and SureFire black C2 w/ 120 lumens lamp.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 14, 2022)

Like mono, I have no clue but don't think I reached the 1000 mark.


----------



## JacksBlackGuns (Jul 15, 2022)

I've been collecting Surefire's for about 20 years I think. Never remember counting them all. Really lucked into the display case. I have many more than what's in the case. Got in another M3T just last week.


----------



## luxlunatic (Jul 18, 2022)

My collection has hovered around 50ish lights for the last 15+ years, or when I discovered CPF. I have had a flashlight thing far before that but CPF brought it to a new level! Now, I have had probably 10x that amount come in and out of the collection, and a bunch of those I really miss... actually, I miss them all!! And some I have bought back!! But parting with some has allowed me to add some grail lights to the collection that I will not part with. Most of my current collection would be considered old-school (Gizmo, ARC, Arcmania, early Muyshondt, early HDS), not that I don't appreciate the new custom stuff but they just don't move me the way the classics do. Still always on the hunt for late 2000 stuff.


----------



## pnwoutdoors (Jul 18, 2022)

> How many flashlights have you collected



At one point, I had dozens, as I was examining the features of each in order to see what I wanted and required.

Ended up selling every one of them but a handful, once I decided what works for me.

Current "collection" (if it can be called that):


*Malkoff* M61 drop-in w/ SolarForce head and tube, McClicky switches, powered by 1x or 2x Panasonic NCR18650B 3350mAh Li-Ion -- several of these.
*LambdaLights* 2D MagLite custom XM-L
*4Sevens Quark* 123 Tactical XP-G R5 LED, powered by 1xCR123A


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 18, 2022)

Only one - Foursevens .... NO. Wait. I've collected two, Foursevens and 4Sevens. 

Here's a picture of some of the blue ones .... some of them, not all of them.


----------



## orbital (Jul 18, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Only one - Foursevens .... NO. Wait. I've collected two, Foursevens and 4Sevens.
> 
> Here's a picture of some of the blue ones .... some of them, not all of them.


+

Has CVS already start putting out their Christmas items? 
_*talking about the background items..*_


----------



## 3_gun (Jul 18, 2022)

I can't say I "collect" flashlights but I do have MANY more than I need or can use. In the "old" days we had Surefire, Streamlight & Maglite to choose from & they all made the "same" lights with little important differences. Now we have temp, beam, lumen levels, UI, power source, run times & others like IPxx rating to think over. My "collection" started when I started using 4 or 5 batteries in a day in my Fenix LD10r5. Was & still is a rock solid light but nowhere near the run times I was needing. Well one thing rolled into another & now I find myself with a bunch of mind blowingly great/good lights that most of the population have no idea exists. Even the "bad" lights I have today pretty much run the table on the best Maglite I bought new in every measurable area except for using it as a club. Still I'm not getting rid of the Maglite .. I might NEED a flashlight I can use as a club. I do have a few less liked lights that I'm going to get rid of at some point in the near future but that won't stop me from buying another that I think might be my "unicorn" of perfection. At least now my search is better informed & narrowed in scope


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 19, 2022)

TORCH_BOY said:


> How many Flashlights have you collected in the past.
> IE: what types, what vintages, any thing of historical value, any thing unusual, and how long for. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


Vintage-wise mine go back to around 1915 with a few examples of every decade after that. Part of that was to see how they used to conduct electricity from a battery to a bulb way back then. Part was to learn how to get one working again. As a rule I sought after "duty" lights, often military or law enforcement duty but one was the 1970's Eveready commader used by many movie ushers at the time. Along the way some unique ones like a 1960's Rayovac 2D with a compass across the lens, a hi/lo switch 3D Brinkmann, and a pistol shsped light made by Franco were acquired. I started collecting (on purpose) in 2014 and bought many until around 2019. I still buy a light from time to time but nothing on the scale like before.


----------



## chip100t (Jul 19, 2022)

pnwoutdoors said:


> At one point, I had dozens, as I was examining the features of each in order to see what I wanted and required.
> 
> Ended up selling every one of them but a handful, once I decided what works for me.
> 
> ...


Pretty much my experience now.
I’m in the process of cutting down and it is grating selling torches in brand new condition at much less than I paid for them.
But I am trying to declutter and only keep the few I really like.


----------



## aginthelaw (Jul 19, 2022)

I need to get rid of a few hundred. What surprised me is no one mentioned the fact that this thread was revived 18 years after it was started.


----------



## brachypelma44 (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Monocrom (Jul 19, 2022)

aginthelaw said:


> I need to get rid of a few hundred. What surprised me is no one mentioned the fact that this thread was revived 18 years after it was started.


Clearly the majority of members didn't find this topic when it was new and CPF was more active than it is today.


----------



## Olumin (Jul 19, 2022)

Ive largely stopped collecting. Since getting my malkoffs im pretty much good to go. Only a few more lights I really want, most of them are older models anyway.


----------



## Sabrewulf (Sep 28, 2022)

My collection is purely for user lights, I don't really collect anything just to collect things, except my 5 hotwheels 😅


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 28, 2022)

Wait a minute.... no Hot Wheels pix?


----------



## Flashlightmaster2021 (Oct 3, 2022)

Sabrewulf said:


> My collection is purely for user lights, I don't really collect anything just to collect things, except my 5 hotwheels 😅


No head lamps ???? nice collection


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 3, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> Wait a minute.... no Hot Wheels pix?







Guess I'll play.
My favorite Hot Wheels car


----------



## Sabrewulf (Oct 3, 2022)

Flashlightmaster2021 said:


> No head lamps ???? nice collection


Lost mine, foursevens mini.

Looking for another good headlamp.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 3, 2022)

aginthelaw said:


> I need to get rid of a few hundred. What surprised me is no one mentioned the fact that this thread was revived 18 years after it was started.


 
Do you have any modded Foursevens lights?  They're my only weakness .... well, them and hard cider.🍻


----------



## Flashlightmaster2021 (Oct 4, 2022)

Sabrewulf said:


> Lost mine, foursevens mini.
> 
> Looking for another good headlamp.


Check out the KunHe H1 lightweight headlamp from amazon for 13 dollars . its my favorite because how light it is and has a floody beam


----------



## Sabrewulf (Oct 4, 2022)

Flashlightmaster2021 said:


> Check out the KunHe H1 lightweight headlamp from amazon for 13 dollars . its my favorite because how light it is and has a floody beam


It's it's under 6000 Kelvin, I'm in!


----------



## alnl1996 (Oct 4, 2022)

Olumin said:


> Ive largely stopped collecting. Since getting my malkoffs im pretty much good to go. Only a few more lights I really want, most of them are older models anyway.


I'm in the same mind set now, Once I started getting some Malkoff's..I'm set.
Oh wait! I did just get a Cloud Defensive MCH EDC, I need help.


----------



## Flashlightmaster2021 (Oct 4, 2022)

Sabrewulf said:


> It's it's under 6000 Kelvin, I'm in!


how do you that its under 6000 Kelvin ? is it in the description lol ???


----------



## nfetterly (Oct 9, 2022)

hmm, probably owned close to 1,000. Currently 100-200. Haven't been active here lately.

Neale


----------

